# P.E raise



## J.Smith (Mar 2, 2008)

I am trying to get a feel on where I am standing in terms of being properly compensated. I been in environmental consulting for about 10 years now in New Jersey, I have Masters and I just got my P.E (Not sure if should ask for a raise). Right now I am making about 76K a year and getting billed at $140/hour, I been more than 100% billable for almost 3 years (no yearly bonus). Based on what I have read on this blog and on others I think I am right on the ball park. I would appreciate any recommendations or observations as to whether I where I am suppossed to be or if I need to get a vaselline jar.

Thanks

John


----------



## Dleg (Mar 3, 2008)

If you're working in consulting, I think a raise for obtaining your PE license is pretty much expected. It should be expected in most jobs, actually, with the possible exception of manufacturing or other "industry exemption" fields where licensing is uncommon.

I did not get a raise when I got my license, but I am the exception. I work for a state government that is on rough financial times, and for an administration that doesn't like environmental regulators.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 3, 2008)

J.Smith said:


> I am trying to get a feel on where I am standing in terms of being properly compensated. I been in environmental consulting for about 10 years now in New Jersey, I have Masters and I just got my P.E (Not sure if should ask for a raise). Right now I am making about 76K a year and getting billed at $140/hour, I been more than 100% billable for almost 3 years (no yearly bonus). Based on what I have read on this blog and on others I think I am right on the ball park. I would appreciate any recommendations or observations as to whether I where I am suppossed to be or if I need to get a vaselline jar. Thanks
> 
> John


John,

The math is quite simple. You're getting paid at $36.50 and billing $140 - That's a multiplier over 3.8 - If you are truly giving the company 40 hours of 100% billable work every week, then you are significantly underpaid. Your company is making a ton of money off of you. A multiplier of 3 would still be high, and that would give you a salary of $97K

My base salary multiplier is around 3.3. Now I'm angry again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Your company's billing rate sounds about right @ $140/hr - if that is the case, I think ODB has a point that you are most likely on the lower-end of the payscale.

Have you tried using some of the web-based salary tools like

http://www.salary.com

http://www.engineersalary.com

They can give you a salary range given location, job title, years experience, industry, etc. It will at least give you a better basis of comparison across a few different indicators/parameters.

JR


----------



## udpolo15 (Mar 3, 2008)

J.Smith said:


> I am trying to get a feel on where I am standing in terms of being properly compensated. I been in environmental consulting for about 10 years now in New Jersey, I have Masters and I just got my P.E (Not sure if should ask for a raise). Right now I am making about 76K a year and getting billed at $140/hour, I been more than 100% billable for almost 3 years (no yearly bonus). Based on what I have read on this blog and on others I think I am right on the ball park. I would appreciate any recommendations or observations as to whether I where I am suppossed to be or if I need to get a vaselline jar. Thanks
> 
> John


I agree that you are under paid. I am a environmental consultant in the Chicagoland area with seven years experience. my base is around $70K and with bonus I am expecting to clear $80K+.

Be careful with salary reports online. They are very generalized and usually lack enough information to really get an apple to apple comparison. Your net multiplier is the best way to look at things. I would say the average should be around a 3.0, though each company's overhead is different.


----------



## cocoloco (Mar 9, 2008)

J Smith, here is some more input. I make 79,800 per year, Mechanical Engineer. I dont have a Master's, been in the workforce 8 years, no PE (not yet anyways). I have been promised a 9.8 percent salary increase upon passing the PE. I have been making over 70K for over 2 years now. In my opinion, your company is taking advantage of you...


----------



## SteveR (Mar 9, 2008)

I think ~$80k should be the minimum for a decent PE. I'm at $90-$95k after bonuses, and I live in podunk Oklahoma where the cost of living is dirt cheap. In NJ, I'd want to be over $100k. After getting the PE, I had offers for interviews with starting salaries above $100k...I stayed for several reasons, primarliy because I will become part owner next January.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I guess I'm being taken advantage of, but I don't define my life by my salary.


----------



## Bellebot (Mar 10, 2008)

After I passed the P.E, I got a raise that worked out to be $1000 more than I was making prior to our companies pay cut. I cannot be one to complain too much though, the Land development industry in MN is struggling pretty bad right now. When the market turns around, then it will be time for some negotiation.

In general, from speaking to friends in the same area here, there was not much for raises in general, though if the market had not tanked I would have said about $5000 would have been a reasonable guess at least for a civil working in Land development.

There are many factors to consider besides simply obtaining the license, such as taking on increased responsibility, etc., so it is somewhat difficult to quantify.


----------



## cocoloco (Mar 10, 2008)

maryannette said:


> Well, I guess I'm being taken advantage of, but I don't define my life by my salary.


Sometimes families make decision to keep the wife at home to take care of kids, infants, whatever. Therefore there will be only one person earning money and making sure to make the most possible. If there will be someone underpaid, it better be you and not me. Dont define anything, that is up to you. Let the rest of us make the money... the most money.. Spare me that bull about money is not important or money shouldnt be priority. Let me tell you what- when I come in to work, it is because of WHAT? Pretty lines on paper and sharing stories with Architects? Hell no, its ALL ABOUT MAKING MONEY. Get real, most of us dont live with mom and dad...


----------



## BluSkyy (Mar 10, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Sometimes families make decision to keep the wife at home to take care of kids, infants, whatever. Therefore there will be only one person earning money and making sure to make the most possible. If there will be someone underpaid, it better be you and not me. Dont define anything, that is up to you. Let the rest of us make the money... the most money.. Spare me that bull about money is not important or money shouldnt be priority. Let me tell you what- when I come in to work, it is because of WHAT? Pretty lines on paper and sharing stories with Architects? Hell no, its ALL ABOUT MAKING MONEY. Get real, most of us dont live with mom and dad...


You have some valid points that I agree with, for instance the 1 earner thing. That is my particular situation as well and I need to make a maximize my market value for that reason. The tone of this response is pretty harsh though, and it obscures the point you're trying to make.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Sometimes families make decision to keep the wife at home to take care of kids, infants, whatever. Therefore there will be only one person earning money and making sure to make the most possible. If there will be someone underpaid, it better be you and not me. Dont define anything, that is up to you. Let the rest of us make the money... the most money.. Spare me that bull about money is not important or money shouldnt be priority. Let me tell you what- when I come in to work, it is because of WHAT? Pretty lines on paper and sharing stories with Architects? Hell no, its ALL ABOUT MAKING MONEY. Get real, most of us dont live with mom and dad...


I'm not saying that I don't work to earn money. I'm saying that there is a balance. If I wanted to make the MOST money I could make, I would sacrifice my character and sell my soul. I'm not willing to do that. I am lucky enough to be in a position that I can make decisions that allow me to keep some integrity. Yes, I work for money. But, it is NOT all about making money.


----------



## ODB_PE (Mar 10, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Sometimes families make decision to keep the wife at home to take care of kids, infants, whatever. Therefore there will be only one person earning money and making sure to make the most possible. If there will be someone underpaid, it better be you and not me. Dont define anything, that is up to you. Let the rest of us make the money... the most money.. Spare me that bull about money is not important or money shouldnt be priority. Let me tell you what- when I come in to work, it is because of WHAT? Pretty lines on paper and sharing stories with Architects? Hell no, its ALL ABOUT MAKING MONEY. Get real, most of us dont live with mom and dad...


Easy - maryannette IS mom and dad.


----------



## cocoloco (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree, tone is out there. Sorry Mary.


----------



## maryannette (Mar 10, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> I agree, tone is out there. Sorry Mary.


No problem. There ARE compromises that everyone makes.


----------



## benbo (Mar 10, 2008)

THese days it just seems like everything is getting more expensive, especially out here in CA. I don't expect to make a fortune, but I don't want to go backwards, and I'd like to put away enough to retire someday.

Plus, it is nice to get paid reasonably because in a decent company with intelligent management, that is one reflection of your value. Of course, that isn't true in a lot of places.


----------



## cocoloco (Mar 10, 2008)

Well let me tell you.. I had a Project out for bids, a small steam distribution retrofit project for which I already had the pipe already paid for sitting onsite. One of the Contractors shows up in his Dinan 5 Bimmer, the other one in a S80 Volvo with less than 100 miles on the odometer. Now, I dont want to drive an M5 or a brand new Volvo, but I want to take my family on a nice trip here and there and not having to worry about minute stuff such as 'keep that thermostat down, were not rich' type of thing. It takes money to live and we should be well compensated for our hard work. That's all I'm saying...

PS I love you all...


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree....with everybody.

As JR posted, you have to find the balance because it is not all about money. There are wives and children who are affected.

I've made decsissions based on both ends....money and family. I am paying the price of both but I have to take a decission based on my family will do it again. Cannot say the same about the money.

Anyways, that is up to each individual and their specific situation. There is no wrong decission, and there is no roght decission as well.


----------



## NCcarguy (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with the first post ODB made. At $140 hour billing, if your UT rate is anywhere near 80% you should be making more $$$$ .


----------

